# Genetic? Double teats



## NaturesPace (Jul 11, 2014)

I bought a buck this spring with great lineage, but the breeder just let me know that the doeling that she kept has double teats. Not sprigs. He was triplets and we are still waiting to hear back from the other buckling owner. My buckling does NOT have double teats, but the teats are very close to the scrotum. (Another trait that might not be desirable)

So I'm thinking that he has a 50% chance that he will carry the gene for double teats and that he would not make a good sire for my herd. I want my bucks to be better than my does and I feel like he has the potential to not be better. I understand that my doe would also need to have the recessive gene to throw double teated offspring.

There are many opinions out there about if this is a genetic issue or environmental. I don't know.

I'm trying to gather any info I can to make my final decision bout him.
Any opinions/facts/thoughts/experiences are welcome.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 17, 2014)

What type of goat is he?  

Fairly sure it just genetic not environmental but not much of an opinion on them from me. I have a Boer with them and they don't bother us but we don't show Boers (just NDs).  

All of the bucks teats we do have are close to their testes, which is normal.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2014)

I would not want him as a breeder.
If they contacted you to let you know, it seems they are trying to do the right thing.
Did they offer you your money back?
I've never heard anything regarding it being environmental.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a boer doe that has this and does pass it down to her offspring.  Her udders work fine. She produces plenty of milk for the kids.
All her off spring are terminal so I don't give it a thought.  I would not use her for breeding is she were producing kids that I kept for the long haul.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 17, 2014)

If he is a dairy buck, I wouldn't breed him. A buck is half your herd IMO its to big of a risk of it being passed down. 

I feel the same as you, a buck should always be brought in to better your animals. Always breed up. 

But on the flip side, I know meat goat breeders that have goats with 6 teats  So if he is a meat buck I wouldn't worry about it to much. Seems like they don't care.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 17, 2014)

My comment was based on the assumption we were talking about a dairy goat.
And, the fact that the breeder contacted you to let you know indicates to me that they don't think you got what you planned on getting.


----------



## NaturesPace (Jul 17, 2014)

He is a nigerian dwarf, so castration it is.  Yes, they offered to give me my money back as well.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dang. That was good that they let you know.
Dairy animals are different.
In my case it still wouldn't matter as all my kids hit freezer camp. But I certainly would not want to pay a lot for a buck that was not up to par.


----------

